# Camping with Hedige and taking hedgie out and about



## _gatecrasher_

My boyfriend and I are avid campers and tend to take several trips all summer long. We're going camping next weekend for my birthday, and we will be boarding hedgie with her breeder for the weekend. 

However, I was wondering if it would be ok to take hedgie on one of these trips once it gets hotter? I'm thinking I would pick up a tupperware tub as a travel cage and have a snugglesafe disk for traveling (although I'm not sure how I'd heat it). We would obviously put her in our tent if we leave the campsite and keep an eye on her so as not to allow any "friends" to visit her house. She's pretty hardy to begin with - I usually keep her cage at 72-76 and she's happy at that temperature. She also runs around at night in our house which we keep at 68 and is fine. 

What do you think? Is this an entirely silly and/or dangerous idea? 

Also, do any of you take your hedgies on trips in general? What about shopping and day to day stuff?


----------



## FiaSpice

I wouldn't bring my hedgie on camping (if I would like camping lol). It's very difficult to maintain the right temperature, you never know if you'll have a raining cold night. I tcould add some stress to the hedgehog and you don't know about the suroundings, if there's pestecide sprayed. 

I don't bring Litchi in car just for fun, cause she hates that. I did bring her with me to the park when it was hot one day but not too long.


----------



## Nancy

I personally would not take one tent camping. There is too much risk of a wild animal smelling her and getting into the tent when you are not there. Of course, depending on the campsite, she could stay in the car while you aren't around but that would only be if the site is very shady with no risk of sun being on the car. 

We used to take my daughters bunny camping and he loved it. We have a small house trailer so there was no worries about leaving him in the trailer while we were at the beach or hiking. The animal must be in a 100% escape proof cage and the cage must also be mosquito and bug proof. We used a baby stroller bug net to cover Bun's cage with. He absolutely loved going camping and we had a table that his cage sat on and he would sit with us whenever we were sitting outside. He had a special cage just for camping. :lol: 

For a hedgehog, heating is an issue and a snuggle safe wouldn't be much good unless you are at an electrical site and take a microwave. You could stock up on mitten warmers but if it got very cool at night they would not work very well. At night, you could keep her in the car which would stay warmer and wrap the cage with blankets to hold more heat in.


----------



## _gatecrasher_

Thanks Nancy. I was thinking that we wouldn't bring her until late July/August when it's warmer at night. The campsite we usually stay at is on Cape Cod and it shaded by trees, so it's a comfortable temperature in the 70s most of the time. Maybe I'll need to rethink this - I didn't consider her attracting other animals! There are raccoons and squirrels in the area. 

That's so funny that you brought your bunny camping! Aww!


----------



## angel the hedgie

yea also in a tent its way easier for bugs to get in a tent than a trailer and most bugs are harmful to hedgehogs


----------

